# Trialer in Braunschweig?



## vollidiot (30. Juni 2007)

Guten Tag!

Es zieht mich nach Braunschweig. Dort werde ich wohl ab Oktober sein, aufgrund von Studium. Nun wollte ich mal fragen, ob da noch ordentlich was in Sachen Trial geht.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## MK trial (30. Juni 2007)

Braunschweig wo is das??  da gibts glaub ich keine trialer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (30. Juni 2007)

:-D echt ma


----------



## koxxole (30. Juni 2007)

da würde doch das trialn erfunden


----------



## Luk (30. Juni 2007)

is Braunschweig eigentlich in Deutschland ?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (30. Juni 2007)

Was ist eigentlich Trial?


----------



## MK trial (30. Juni 2007)

und welcher vollidiot fragt sowas???

der KERMIT


----------



## koxxrider (1. Juli 2007)

und was ist eig ein vollidiot


edit: voll geil wenn man das so untereinander liest


----------



## koxxole (1. Juli 2007)

koxxrider schrieb:


> und was ist eig ein vollidiot
> 
> 
> edit: voll geil wenn man das so untereinander liest



also ich finde es jetzt schon lustig 

hab noch was ----> Braunschweig ist die hauptstadt von deutschland


----------



## curry4king (1. Juli 2007)

ja


----------



## curry4king (1. Juli 2007)

nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Juli 2007)

Geht ja nicht,Braunschweig ist doch Ausland!?


----------



## isah (1. Juli 2007)

England?


----------



## vollidiot (1. Juli 2007)

Braunschweig ist in Südamerika. Woltle da ein Auslandsstudium machen. Wegen den schicken Mädels da.


----------



## AxLpAc (1. Juli 2007)

vollidiot schrieb:


> ...aufgrund von Studium...



darf man fragen was du studieren wirst?


----------



## curry4king (1. Juli 2007)

wurstfachverkäuferin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Juli 2007)

Jetzt ist aber dann auch langsam wieder gut,gell?Du musst nicht immer alles ins LÃ¤cherliche ziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (2. Juli 2007)

vollidiot schrieb:


> Braunschweig ist in Südamerika. Woltle da ein Auslandsstudium machen. Wegen den schicken Mädels da.




Na dann viel Spaß!! Im Winter gibt es in Braunschweig KEINE Frauen, und wenn ich keine sage, dann meine ich keine!!! Die kommen alle erst im Frühling wieder raus. Kein Scherz, das war unglaublich! Ich war von Okt. 2006 bis Feb. 2007 da, erst ab März rennen die Weiber wieder draussen rum! 
Aber Trial wird da ab und zu auch gefahren...


----------



## Trial_Dani (2. Juli 2007)

nee...war echt blödsinn....ich will hier ja keinen veräppeln


----------



## vollidiot (2. Juli 2007)

ne, jetzt mal im Ernst, was habt ihr eigenltich alle?
Ich habe geschrieben:





> Nun wollte ich mal fragen, ob da noch ordentlich was in Sachen Trial geht.



und das NOCH ORDENTLICH hab ich extra mit eingebaut, damit keine blöden Kommentare kommen, aber blöde Forum-User, die nicht richtig lesen können schreiben nunmal auch blöde Kommentare, kann man nix machen ;-)

Nein, mal im Ernst. Ich bin jetzt über ein Jahr nicht mehr ordentlich Trial gefahren und hab überhaupt keinen Überblick mehr. Herr BRAUNSCHWEIG XL ist ja nicht mehr in Braunschweig ansässig, soweit ich weiß. Ansonsten hör ich auch nichts mehr aus der Ecke. 
Aber wenn ich eure Beiträge (wenn man das so nennen kann) so anschaue, dann folgere ich mal, dass Braunschweig immernoch hoch angesagt ist in Sachen Trial.
Ein paar mehr Infos wären mir allerdings trotzdem sehr lieb. Links, Videos etc. vielleicht von BSlern, AUSSER Marco!

Danke


----------



## Trial_Dani (2. Juli 2007)

jop..also...so gut auskennen tu ich mich nich, aber ich würde mal schätzen, dass in Braunschweig die meisten Trialer aus ganz Deutschland am fahren sind!

oder zumindest ist das eine der, fürs Biketrial, bekanntesten Städte Deutschlands! (Meinses Kenntnisstandes nach)


----------



## Luk (2. Juli 2007)

Naja ich denke mal das die Coments hier einfach so spontan rausgekommen sind, da schließe ich mich ein, ähnlich wenn hier jemand nach TrAil fragt!  
Am besten sollten Dir Deine Fragen aber die BSler beantworten können.
Apropos, wo sind denn die alle ??


----------



## KermitB4 (2. Juli 2007)

Also

es gibt in BS noch Trialer, die BS-Crew ist mehr oder weniger wieder neu auferstanden. Da gibt es den Daniel, den Rene, den Glotz und und und

schau mal hier bei Myspace und nehm mit einen von den http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=146511567 Kontakt auf:

MFG


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (3. Juli 2007)

na einen trinken  wo denn sonst  war schließlich Wochenende


----------



## Luk (3. Juli 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> na einen trinken  wo denn sonst  war schließlich Wochenende



Hehe hab ichs mir doch gedacht, erwischt ;-)


----------



## Sherco (30. Mai 2011)

Um mal keinen neuen Thread anzufangen.Irgendwas aus BS/WOB am Wochenende bock auf ne kleine Session?
Würde sich ja BS,WOB oder Steinbruch Velpke für anbieten.


----------



## vollidiot (31. Mai 2011)

Es besteht potentielles Interesse. Velpke klingt ganz gut, bloß Autowagen ist ein kleines Problemchen. WOB klingt auch interessant, bin ich noch nie gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (1. Juni 2011)

Argh! ...immer so kurzfristig!   ...  

Nja ich beobachte das hier mal weiter. Aber bin (wenn das Wetter gut wird) wohl im Harz. 

Sonst wär ich aber auf jeden dabei. Egal ob WOB City, Velpke oder BS.


----------



## Sherco (1. Juni 2011)

eventuell müssen wir das verschieben,aber vielleicht bin ich die nächsten Tage wieder fit.
Man merke: Das Hinterrad gript nicht auf Efeu.


----------



## kamo-i (1. Juni 2011)

Wär mir gelgen! ...aber lass ma so ne Session machen! Von mir aus auch bisschen größer und dann halt Velpke. Oder wenn City halt BS, weil WOB ja nicht wirklich sooo viel geht. 

Najoa.


----------



## Sherco (1. Juni 2011)

Vollidiot,wenn du es bis Wolfsburg mit dem Zug schaffst,würd ich dich auch mitnehmen nach velpke.Gut,dann behalten wir mal den Gedanken,dass da was gehen muss!
Hab mich auch schon ein wenig erholt,scheint nicht so schlimm gewesen zu sein.


----------



## vollidiot (2. Juni 2011)

moin moin,
ja also nach wolfsburg sollte drin sein. Wann denn so Uhrzeittechnisch?


----------



## Sherco (2. Juni 2011)

also dieses wochenende wird leider bei mir und Marcel nichts mehr gehen.
Die woche drauf würde sich aber anbieten?


----------



## vollidiot (3. Juni 2011)

also nächstes und übernächstes hab ich erstmal keine zeit...dann danach, können das  hier ja dann nochmal beschnacken


----------



## Sherco (30. Juni 2011)

So liebe BSler,da muss doch Session technisch jetzt mal was gehen.Wie sieht mit dem kommenden WE aus?
Man könnte ja vielleicht Velpke rocken,dann würd ich anschließend ein barbecue mit ein paar Bierchen anbieten können,ist ja praktisch gleich um die Ecke.


----------



## Trialzombie (30. Juni 2011)

ich bin am we wenn dabei, habe frei und zeit  sind ja nur 100km bis bs 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (30. Juni 2011)

In BS bräuchten wir aber auf jedenfall noch jemanden,der sich Spottechnisch auch dort auskennt. Ansonsten würde sich ja Velpke anbieten,weiß nicht wie viel weiter das für dich ist.

edit sagt:Also Velpke wären dann 130km von dir aus.


----------



## Sherco (3. September 2011)

wie siehts aus nächstes Wochenende mit einer gemeinsamen Trial Runde?


----------



## curry4king (27. September 2011)

Ich würde auch ganz gerne mal wieder aufs Rad steigen nach meiner schöpferischen pause :-D


----------



## Sherco (19. Januar 2012)

Da ich nun über längere zeit beruflich in BS tätig bin, würde ich doch gern jemanden zum fahren auch innerhalb der woche finden. Kommt schon, da muss was gehen.


----------



## vollidiot (28. Januar 2012)

Ich werde vorraussichtlich nicht mehr in Braunschweig wohnen, aber von mir aus können wir zumindest am Wochenende mal fahren. Morgen zum Beispiel? Kommt mir gerade in den Sinn, ich könnte es aber auch noch nicht 100% sagen, weil ich noch mein Rad reparieren muss. Außerdem schaut heute wahrscheinlich eh keiner mehr meinen Post an....

Sonst noch jemand morgen Zeit zum Trialen?


----------



## Sherco (28. Januar 2012)

klar, warum nicht morgen? Sag zeit und ort und ich werde da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vollidiot (28. Januar 2012)

ich schlage vor, 13 Uhr Gaußschule.


----------



## Sherco (28. Januar 2012)

abgemacht,ich werde da sein! pm mir zur Not nochmal deine handynummer.Sollte aber nichts schiefgehen,wir werden wohl zu 2. auftauchen


----------



## TheBASStian (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss hier mal ganz unsentimental Leichen fleddern. 
Wohne jetzt in Braunschweig. Um dummen Fragen vorzubeugen: Fragt nicht, wie das kommen konnte. Aber ist echt schön hier!
Wer ist hier grade aktiv? Wohne mitten in der City und habe auch schon nebenan ein-zwei spots aus alten videos zufällig wiedererkannt. Sehr witzig...

Also?

Bin hier nur noch selten, lieber auch per pm, wenn man jemand was inhaltlich wertvolles zu sagen hat. Spam bitte einfach hier abladen.


----------



## kamo-i (16. Dezember 2013)

Heyho! ....nur aus WOB. Wollte aber im nächsten Jahr ma öfters in BS fahren. Hobel ist aber gerade zerlegt. Mache ihn gerade übern Winter wieder fit. 

btw: Komm ma mit zur Jam im Februar!


----------



## TheBASStian (16. Dezember 2013)

Hi! Ja immerhin.

...watt für ne jam? und gibts hier irgendwo ne halle?


----------



## kamo-i (17. Dezember 2013)

TheBASStian schrieb:


> Hi! Ja immerhin.
> 
> ...watt für ne jam? und gibts hier irgendwo ne halle?



Zweites hier eher nicht. Also wenn, dann nur dann eine normale Street-Halle. Aber selbst das kein Plan. 

Und "welche Jam?" ...WELCHE JAM??? !!!  

Nja in Köln Kalk. Bzgl. der nächsten wurde glaube ich noch nichts konkret gesagt, aber denke mal die findet wieder statt. Letztes Jahr waren glaube ich um die 130-150 Leute da. 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. Dezember 2013)

TheBASStian schrieb:


> Hi! Ja immerhin.
> 
> ...watt für ne jam? und gibts hier irgendwo ne halle?



Wir haben eine, aber Magdeburg sind nunmal ein paar Kilometer


----------



## TheBASStian (17. Dezember 2013)

Ach Köln. Ja klar, da hab ichs jahrelang nicht mal von Essen aus hingeschafft. Nee, ich brauch eher so zwei, drei Leutchen hier, nicht 120 in Köln. ;-)


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Dezember 2013)

TheBASStian schrieb:


> Hi! Ja immerhin.
> 
> ...watt für ne jam? und gibts hier irgendwo ne halle?



Bohr Junge!


----------



## kamo-i (4. März 2014)

Wollte den Thread hier nochmal beleben und fragen, wer in BS eig. noch Street-mäßig unterwegs ist? Würde gern mal öfters für ne gemeinsame Session vorbei kommen...

greez, 
massa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteinkampBS (15. März 2014)

Hallo,habe mir ein altes Monty X-Alp gekauft
und such hier jetzt Leute die Sonntags Zeit und Lust haben,
mir das Trialen bei zu bringen.


----------

